# Freakonomics



## Alexandra (Jul 6, 2010)

Από το πρώτο κεφάλαιο του βιβλίου, που άρχισα χτες να διαβάζω στο αεροπλάνο, και που ομολογουμένως είναι unputdownable:

*What Do Schoolteachers and Sumo Wrestlers Have in Common? *

_Who cheats? Just about everyone . . . How cheaters cheat, and how to catch them . . . Stories from an Israeli day-care center . . . The sudden disappearance of seven million American children . . . Cheating schoolteachers in Chicago . . . Why cheating to lose is worse than cheating to win . . . Could sumo wrestling, the national sport of Japan, be corrupt? . . . What the Bagel Man saw: mankind may be more honest than we think. _
For every clever person who goes to the trouble of creating an incentive scheme, there is an army of people, clever and otherwise, who will inevitably spend even more time trying to beat it. Cheating may or may not be human nature, but it is certainly a prominent feature in just about every human endeavor. Cheating is a primordial economic act: getting more for less. So it isn’t just the boldface names—inside-trading CEOs and pill-popping ballplayers and perk-abusing politicians—who cheat. It is the waitress who pockets her tips instead of pooling them. It is the Wal-Mart payroll manager who goes into the computer and shaves his employees’ hours to make his own performance look better. It is the third grader who, worried about not making it to the fourth grade, copies test answers from the kid sitting next to him.
Some cheating leaves barely a shadow of evidence. In other cases, the evidence is massive. *Consider what happened one spring evening at midnight in 1987: seven million American children suddenly disappeared. The worst kidnapping wave in history? Hardly. It was the night of April 15, and the Internal Revenue Service had just changed a rule. Instead of merely listing each dependent child, tax filers were now required to provide a Social Security number for each child. Suddenly, seven million children—children who had existed only as phantom exemptions on the previous year’s 1040 forms—vanished, representing about one in ten of all dependent children in the United States.*
The incentive for those cheating taxpayers was quite clear. The same for the waitress, the payroll manager, and the third grader. But what about that third grader’s teacher? Might she have an incentive to cheat? And if so, how would she do it?


Λέτε να εξαφανιστούν και στην Ελλάδα μερικές χιλιάδες δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, τώρα με την απογραφή;


----------



## sarant (Jul 6, 2010)

Και η αναπόφευκτη σπαστική ερώτηση -θα αποδίδατε τον τίτλο Φρικονομικά ή μήπως Φροικονομικά;


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2010)

sarant said:


> Και η αναπόφευκτη σπαστική ερώτηση -θα αποδίδατε τον τίτλο Φρικονομικά ή μήπως Φροικονομικά;



Το πρώτο, λέω. _Φρικονομικά_. Για να έχει κάτι από _φρίκη_ και _φρικάρω_, τουλάχιστον. Γιατί το «φρ» μόνο του δεν βοηθάει. 

Βέβαια, το βιβλίο έχει μεταφραστεί και κυκλοφορεί με άλλο τίτλο.


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Λέτε να εξαφανιστούν και στην Ελλάδα μερικές χιλιάδες δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, τώρα με την απογραφή;



Εγώ δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί χρειάζεται η απογραφή. Δεν ξέρει το κράτος τους υπαλλήλους του; Πώς γίνεται να μην τους ξέρει;


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2010)

SBE said:


> Εγώ δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί χρειάζεται η απογραφή. Δεν ξέρει το κράτος τους υπαλλήλους του; Πώς γίνεται να μην τους ξέρει;










Θα τους ξέρει. Μετά την απογραφή.
Ρωτούσαν οι άνθρωποι του ΔΝΤ και δεν ήξεραν να τους πουν ούτε αυτό ούτε άλλες βασικές πληροφορίες που χρειάζονταν.


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2010)

Νίκελ, το εμότικον μου έφτιαξε τη διάθεση. 
Δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι ήμασταν τόσο πολύ χώρα- νούμερο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2010)

SBE said:


> Εγώ δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί χρειάζεται η απογραφή. Δεν ξέρει το κράτος τους υπαλλήλους του; Πώς γίνεται να μην τους ξέρει;


http://www.espressonews.gr/default.asp?pid=79&la=1&catid=1&artid=1222494&pg=1


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2010)

Το μόνο που βλέπω περίεργο και παρατυπία είναι να έχει καθαιρεθεί κάποιος και να συνεχίζει να πληρώνεται το μισθό του, πράγμα το οποίο φυσικά δεν νομίζω να ήταν στόχος της Εκκλησίας που τον καθαίρεσε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2010)

Οι ιερείς πληρώνονται από το Δημόσιο, άρα υποθέτω ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν αμείβονται επιπλέον από το Δημόσιο και π.χ. ως καθηγητές ή συνταξιούχοι ή κάτι άλλο.


----------



## jabiru (Jul 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Θα τους ξέρει. Μετά την απογραφή.
> Ρωτούσαν οι άνθρωποι του ΔΝΤ και δεν ήξεραν να τους πουν ούτε αυτό ούτε άλλες βασικές πληροφορίες που χρειάζονταν.




Μάλλον κάνεις πλάκα ε; Μετά την απογραφή που δεν συμπεριλαμβάνει τις μεγάλες φαγάνες (δηλαδή τις ΑΕ όπως ΕΡΤ, ΟΣΕ κλπ) την τύφλα τους θα ξέρουν. Κι επειδή κι εγώ σε ένα τέτοιο ευαγές ίδρυμα εργάζομαι, αναρωτιέμαι από πού θα πληρώνομαι στο εξής


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2010)

jabiru said:


> Κι επειδή κι εγώ σε ένα τέτοιο ευαγές ίδρυμα εργάζομαι, αναρωτιέμαι από πού θα πληρώνομαι στο εξής


Μέχρι να ολοκληρωθεί το μέτρημα, μπορεί να μην έχει το κράτος να πληρώσει από πουθενά, έτσι κι αλλιώς. Οπότε θα εφαρμόσει τη συνταγή ΚΚΕ και θα τα πάρει από εκείνους που δημιούργησαν την κρίση.


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2010)

Αν τελειώσεις το πρώτο και πας για το δεύτερο (SuperFreakonomics), βάστα λίγο πιο μικρό καλάθι. Δεν πήρε τόσο καλές κριτικές, ξεσήκωσε αντιδράσεις με κάποιους αμφιλεγόμενους ισχυρισμούς και, σύμφωνα με φίλο οικονομολόγο που ενθουσιάστηκε με το πρώτο (ενδεικτικά, μου τηλεφωνούσε και μου διάβαζε απολαυστικά αποσπάσματα), το δεύτερο θύμιζε ξαναζεσταμένο φαγητό.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2010)

Ναι, έχω ήδη διαβάσει τις αρνητικές κριτικές για το δεύτερο.


----------

